
Python Data Science Handbook Supplemental Materials - wyclif
https://github.com/jakevdp/PythonDataScienceHandbook
======
petters
These notebooks are just Python code. They even have #-comments instead of
markdown.

For awesome Python notebooks, see
[http://norvig.com/ipython/README.html](http://norvig.com/ipython/README.html)

